# Successfully remove hal and dbus, but ...



## sw2wolf (Mar 13, 2011)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb 26 16:53:57 CST 2011     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>cat /etc/rc.conf
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="mybsd.zsoft.com"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="us.iso"
apm_enable="YES"
background_fsck="NO"

[color="Red"]#dbus_enable="YES"
#hald_enable="YES"
[/color]

[color="Blue"]moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
moused_flags="-F 200 -A 1.5.2.0 -a 0.7 -r high -V"
moused_enable="YES"
[/color]

sendmail_enable="NONE"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"

clear_tmp_enable="YES" 
clear_tmp_X="YES"

slim_enable=YES

>cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@mybsd.zsoft.com)

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
[color="#0000ff"]    Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
    Option "AutoEnableDevices" "off"
    Option "DontZap"         "off"
    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"  
[/color]EndSection

Section "Files"
    [color="#0000ff"]ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"[/color]
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    [color="Red"]#Driver         "keyboard"
    Driver      "kbd"[/color]
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

All works great except the mouse scroll up operation !   When browsing web, the `scroll up` sometimes will go back the previous page not scrolling the current page.

Sincerely!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

Setting up moused options has always been counterproductive for me.  They interact with the xorg driver.  I would suggest saving tuning like that until later, and commenting out the extra options for now.  apm_enable... probably shouldn't be used unless your system doesn't do well with ACPI.

Secondly, your ServerFlags section is not necessary.  Anything that can go in there can go in the ServerLayout section.  AutoEnableDevices and AllowEmptyInput options should not be messed with (AEI is particularly noxious).  DontZap Off is a default.  So remove that whole section, and just put AutoAddDevices Off in the ServerLayout section.

Your mouse InputDevice section is possibly missing some buttons in the ZAxisMapping entry, which might relate to the problems you're having.  Depends on the mouse; my standard wheel mouse uses

```
Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```

HorizSync and VertRefresh are not very useful with most monitors made in the last ten years or so.  Better to let the xorg server autodetect what the monitor can do by just removing them.


----------



## caesius (Mar 13, 2011)

I still don't know why, but the most reliable way to make my mouse work is still to use the sysinstall mouse setup :\


----------



## sw2wolf (Mar 14, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Setting up moused options has always been counterproductive for me.  They interact with the xorg driver.  I would suggest saving tuning like that until later, and commenting out the extra options for now.  apm_enable... probably shouldn't be used unless your system doesn't do well with ACPI.
> 
> Secondly, your ServerFlags section is not necessary.  Anything that can go in there can go in the ServerLayout section.  AutoEnableDevices and AllowEmptyInput options should not be messed with (AEI is particularly noxious).  DontZap Off is a default.  So remove that whole section, and just put AutoAddDevices Off in the ServerLayout section.
> 
> ...



thank you very much !  It works great now as you suggested.


----------

